# Young children in public school



## Phillytaliano (Oct 24, 2013)

Wondering whether public schools in urban centers are equipped to educate young children who do not yet speak the language? I have read mized reviews online, and would like to hear if people have stories form Rome/Milan/Firenze.


----------

